# Photoshop versus Painter.



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

So. I'll be in the market, so to speak, for a new computer, and once that happens I want to get into digital art. I'm 100% traditional at the moment, so my knowledge of good art programs is rather limited. So I really want to know, which is better, Photoshop or Painter? (or any other program, for that matter. I'm just talking about these two, since they're the most common/popular on the digital art market). I'm talking about in general too, such as: which has better interface/ease of use? Which has textures, brushes and colors that are more "intuitive" and "natural?" Which has more bang for its buck?

And by all means, include other programs that fit the bill!


----------



## X (Aug 25, 2009)

for me photoshop was too complicated and way too flashy, and i have not tried painter yet. try checking out paint tool sai, there is a full-featured free trial, and then you have to buy a license for it after that, it is translated, so a few tool names may be garbled, but its good for the most part.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to choose Paint because I'm really good with it, and I've never gotten the chance to use Photoshop.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2009)

Painter is probably the program that is the closest to actual traditional painting that you can get.  Unlike Photoshop, Painter is actually made for painting in.  Photoshop you have to bastardize in order to get it to do anything useful as far as painting goes (i.e. download a thousand different brushes).

There's also a program called ArtRage that some artists seem to like, but they probably all use macs and are enormous faggots.  I've tried ArtRage, and it isn't nearly as good as Painter.

Personally, I do all of my drawings in OpenCanvas 4 because I have a legal copy of it and I hate learning new programs.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

Hm, alright. I'll have to check out that Sai program too at one point; I've heard good things about it from some artists I know or watch...



David M. Awesome said:


> Painter is probably the program that is the closest to actual traditional painting that you can get.  Unlike Photoshop, Painter is actually made for painting in.  Photoshop you have to bastardize in order to get it to do anything useful as far as painting goes (i.e. download a thousand different brushes).
> 
> There's also a program called ArtRage that some artists seem to like, but they probably all use macs and are enormous faggots.  I've tried ArtRage, and it isn't nearly as good as Painter.
> 
> Personally, I do all of my drawings in OpenCanvas 4 because I have a legal copy of it and I hate learning new programs.



I checked out ArtRage briefly, and it seems like a decent program, but I think it probably wouldn't have the sort of versatility that Paint would. I'm thinking in the beginning while I'm trying to get the hang of digital I'll be messing around in OpenCanvas until I have enough funds to get Paint or something, lol. Last I heard OC was free. *shrugs*


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2009)

Clafier said:


> I checked out ArtRage briefly, and it seems like a decent program, but I think it probably wouldn't have the sort of versatility that Paint would. I'm thinking in the beginning while I'm trying to get the hang of digital I'll be messing around in OpenCanvas until I have enough funds to get Paint or something, lol. Last I heard OC was free. *shrugs*



Everything is free if you pirate it. 8)

Also, when I was using ArtRage I couldn't get over the sensation that it was like Kid Pix for adults.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2009)

Between photoshop and Painter, I use painter for...well painting. I still need PS to help correct things in Painter, not to mention the save for web option since PS is still the best at image optimization.

Art Rage 3 is supposed to have watercolor tools. I'm waiting because Art Rage 2.5 has some very nice movements with the palette knife that Painter still lags at. Once I figured out how to use the stencils and other stuff it's actually nice. I just would like to customize the brushes a bit more to get rid of "sameness". 

Open Canvas 1 is free, all other versions after that were not.
There's also in the Tutorials thread a list of free art programs.

Artweaver looks like Free version of Painter even down to the GUI. Easy Paint tool Sai is another one that's pretty decent @ 50 bucks or so. QT has some tutorials on her page for Sai http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2118121/ Also Algenpfleger has a good rundown on the brushes on Sai and what do they do.  http://algenpfleger.deviantart.com/art/SAI-Tutorial-67196095

Dogwaffle is still not UI friendly, kind of confusing but apparently can do animation stuff.

Problem I have with other paint programs is that (I'm not sure about OC 4) is that I like random/jitter/scatter/ and other settings. This is why Painter still wins out for me because of its high brush customization. Photoshop brushes get better when you use those settings too.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Everything is free if you pirate it.



Heh, pirating is out of the question. 



Arshes Nei said:


> Between photoshop and Painter, I use painter for...well painting. I still need PS to help correct things in Painter, not to mention the save for web option since PS is still the best at image optimization.
> 
> Art Rage 3 is supposed to have watercolor tools. I'm waiting because Art Rage 2.5 has some very nice movements with the palette knife that Painter still lags at. Once I figured out how to use the stencils and other stuff it's actually nice. I just would like to customize the brushes a bit more to get rid of "sameness".
> 
> ...



Hm, alright. Sounds like a couple good options to me. I'll have to check out that thread and the links too. Thanks a lot for the feedback!


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 26, 2009)

i just moved photoshop from one computer ot another... it & image ready are the onmes i kno the best... i HAVE used Paint.net, but its not as loaded as photoshop really...


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a tooled out version of gimp I had like 20 additional plugins so it was shweet.


----------



## Benn (Aug 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I use a tooled out version of gimp I had like 20 additional plugins so it was shweet.


 
Mmm-hmm, Ill second that, Gimp is terrific.   And its free.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2009)

If you like or can use Gimp you might like: http://gimp-painter.blogspot.com/

and GPS - Gimp Paint Studio http://code.google.com/p/gps-gimp-paint-studio/


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Painter is probably the program that is the closest to actual traditional painting that you can get.  Unlike Photoshop, Painter is actually made for painting in.  Photoshop you have to bastardize in order to get it to do anything useful as far as painting goes (i.e. download a thousand different brushes).


Just make your own brushes :B

Painter does make more use of your tablet functions than does PS, that's for sure



> Personally, I do all of my drawings in OpenCanvas 4 because I have a legal copy of it and I hate learning new programs.


Yes, seconding this recommendation; OC is a great program. But it doesn't have those painting brushes though ;3


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 27, 2009)

Other:  Paint Tool SAI.

Effing. Amazing. Program.


----------



## Keroysha (Aug 27, 2009)

Photoshop is the love of my life D:


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Just make your own brushes :B
> 
> Painter does make more use of your tablet functions than does PS, that's for sure
> 
> ...



I don't want to have to make brushes when I could just use Painter instead :V

OC has one paintbrush that you can change a lot of settings on to make it like different kinds of paint, which is good enough for me.  I don't really use digital art to try and reproduce traditional mediums; I've already got a watercolour and an acrylic paint set for that. :T


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2009)

Since I've been looking at the Gimp Paint Studio creator's blog (Ramon Miranda) he also has a nice set of Easy Paint Tool Sai brushes to download too http://ramonmirandavisualart.blogspot.com/2009/06/sai-my-tools-and-brushes-pdf.html


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm just getting into Paint Tool SAI. Awesome program, love it. It's really streamlined and intuitive for just the purpose you're looking. At least in my own opinion, photoshop just has too much going on for drawing. It just feels like endless menues, tweaking, etc when I'm trying to just get what I want and go. From my experience, I think Painter is more friendly in that regard, and the brushes rock.

But I've never focused on anything too high-caliber, and judging from your work and style, you'd probably want Painter. It's streamlined enough, and offers a lot of different painterly things I don't even know anything about.


----------



## prizzle (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a Photoshop kind of girl  But I'm cheap, so I go for Photoshop Elements. A lot of people are surprised by how much you can do in it, but I love it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 27, 2009)

While I know very little about painter, I have used photoshop for years and made enormous improvements to my art from it. It is overwhelming at first and you can't understand anything, but once you understand layers, you begin to learn one new thing after another with each and every drawing and it all comes together in the future to vastly improve your abilities. I'm pretty comfortable with photoshop and now that I have learned about patterns, making my own brushes, layers, brush settings and basic art effects you learn from observation of and practice, photoshop is essential for my art. 

I learned to digitally paint VERY quickly, so don't be afraid to use photoshop its an extremely effective program...but keep your sketches to your pencil and paper because photoshop is a precise color and detail program. Also photoshop has an enormous backing of support and tutorials every where you turn, so you best to stick with the standard. However if your interested in smooth line art, use SAI paint tool.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to draw my yiff in MS Paint... then my mom got a job.

Im kidding.  I actually either use openCanvas or GIMP.  Mostly openCanvas.  Both are free alternatives to photoshop.  Too bad theres no open canvas brushes though


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2009)

I did a quick apple study in 6 different programs.

Which is which?


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 27, 2009)

I use Paint.net for a reason may not be Gimp or Adobe Photoshop but it works I like the Add-on Features but you have to do it manually.


----------



## zizii (Aug 27, 2009)

I have both programs. I use PS more often, but I do really like painter- it's great for making backgrounds, I do characters in PS.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> It's streamlined enough, and offers a lot of different painterly things I don't even know anything about.



Like paint. :V



Arshes Nei said:


> I did a quick apple study in 6 different programs.
> 
> Which is which?



You did them all in Painter >:C


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You did them all in Painter >:C



Hahah, nope. 

I'm doing 6 apples in 6 different programs in color/painted too, will post later.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok again, 6 apples, 6 different programs (used some photo ref this time).

Which was done in what program?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ok again, 6 apples, 6 different programs (used some photo ref this time).
> 
> Which was done in what program?


 

I can tell that 5 was in Photoshop and 6 was in painter.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 28, 2009)

prizzle said:


> I'm a Photoshop kind of girl  But I'm cheap, so I go for Photoshop Elements. A lot of people are surprised by how much you can do in it, but I love it.



PSE is awesome.  :3

I'm still using PSE4.

Painter sounds really nice, and if I could, I would totally try it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I can tell that 5 was in Photoshop and 6 was in painter.



Not ignoring you btw, I wanted to see a few more guesses before I reveal what was used and the methods to get there.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 28, 2009)

All I gotta say is I love all the feedback guys. Lots of things to consider and debate, since I'm not taking the digital plunge until I know absolutely what I want. 



Arshes Nei said:


> Ok again, 6 apples, 6 different programs (used some photo ref this time).
> 
> Which was done in what program?



Obviously since I've never used a digital art program, I really have no clue lol. Its interesting to see the differences in texture and color though.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 29, 2009)

Its a trick question! The answer is, all 6 painters were done in apple!!! O_O


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Its a trick question! The answer is, all 6 painters were done in apple!!! O_O



I see what you did there.

But seriously though, this thread I must admit is immensely helpful. I still have no idea as to the answer to the apple question though.


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer photoshop because you can do so much with the program, and if you need you can add brushes that have texture and more of a realistic feel to them.  Painter is nice but it has it's limits.  It's probably best if you want something that's closest to traditional work, but if you want something with more flexibility go for photoshop.


----------



## Mavuriku (Oct 14, 2009)

So it's been a while. Which programs correlate to which apples? =3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2009)

Mavuriku said:


> So it's been a while. Which programs correlate to which apples? =3



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/923264/


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 26, 2009)

Other: Photoshop Elements 6, Opencanvas.

Why Photoshop Elements? Well basically since it's a lot cheaper and more usable without the features that the more expensive series of photoshop has. And it's a home version since you can do a lot of things on it but it's helpful for experimentation.

Though for opencanvas i now draw digital pictures with it first before switching to elements for corrections.

Though i wonder why would any one pay nearly $600 bucks to $1000 on the photoshop CS Series.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> Though i wonder why would any one pay nearly $600 bucks to $1000 on the photoshop CS Series.



Because they work in the industry and need something with decent CMYK processing and file formats that other clients can read w/o problems occurring?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Because they work in the industry and need something with decent CMYK processing and file formats that other clients can read w/o problems occurring?



PROFESSIONAL ARTISTS HAVE TO PAY FOR THEIR SOFTWARE?  THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> PROFESSIONAL ARTISTS HAVE TO PAY FOR THEIR SOFTWARE?  THIS IS MADNESS



That's nothing, try buying tubes of professional grade oil paints. The cost of digital software pans out a lot longer than some of the traditional supplies I've had to pay for ;.;


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

for me photoshop


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> That's nothing, try buying tubes of professional grade oil paints. The cost of digital software pans out a lot longer than some of the traditional supplies I've had to pay for ;.;



Oh Gods this. :/


----------



## Ta-ek (Nov 7, 2009)

SAI for me <3 Simple layout and nice functions. Painter eats too much of my poorly RAM.


----------

